

Obama Names David Recordon as Director of White House Information Technology - duggan
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2015/03/19/president-obama-names-david-recordon-director-white-house-information-technology

======
higherpurpose
Modernizing White House tech is nice and all, but what good is it if not put
to good use? See the White House petition - a great system. Shame it's also
useless as the White House always seems to ignore it.

